

The Big Picture: Large Hadron Collider nearly ready - jkkramer
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_collider.html

======
phaedrus
Did you notice the first picture of the LHC on that page looks just like the
Reality Bomb apeture from the recent Doctor Who episode?
<http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Reality_bomb>

------
arthurk
Must read: <http://bit.ly/3moa6V>

They're processing 10 Petabytes per second.

------
froo
Everytime I see pics of the LHC it always has me in awe - simply stunning.

------
jkkramer
This thing makes the "complex" parts of the software I write seem trivial.

------
Stubbs
The photos in this article are simply stunning.

